

Tell HN: "Login" is not a verb - kynikos
http://discuss.fogcreek.com/joelonsoftware/default.asp?cmd=show&ixPost=19480

======
seasoup
They all work. Different places use different terms. Just don't mix/match...
ie no Sign In / Logout. Sign In/Sign out is slightly less "computery" but
everyone knows what all the variations do. Use the one you like best.

------
ErrantX
The second reply ( _The test is broken!_ ) made me smile.

------
allenbrunson
This is a pet peeve of mine as well. Similarly, "backup" is a noun, "back up"
is a verb, but they're often abused.

~~~
0x44
Do you also hyphenate email?

------
MaysonL
Why not? English has been nouning verbs and verbing nouns for centuries.
Grammar Nazis, logout! :-)

------
yangyang
Yep - and set up / setup.

